# East Fork flatheads- two giants !!



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey guys and gals- A few years ago on this site, somebody questioned weather East Fork Lake was worth fishing for big flatheads. I've fished this lake for thirty years and know for a fact that it is a fantastic flathead lake IF you know where to fish for them....case in point- Just recently two were taken in DA KING'S favorite area...a 70 pounder and a 74 pounder...both weighed and certified.... .....the latter is just a few pounds off the state record , and I know this lake holds the state record......just a matter of catchin...and I will start the conquest tonight..... Later Gators... DA KING !!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

As soon as you get ahold of one we want some pictures!

Rob


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

yes, id like to see some pics there buddayyy


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pictures? I have caught some very nice channels out of that lake, including my biggest channel at 11 pounds 8 ounces. Never caught a flathead, but I know they are in there.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Those are some monsters, did you happen to get the length/girth on those bad boys. It's good to hear that there are still some real giants out there.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Any big lake over 30 years old that had blues, channels, and flatheads stocked at its inception will have monsters in there now as long as they weren't all taken and they have a steady supply of forage. It's just a matter of finding them. And as soon as someone catches one of them monsters and reports it, then begins the mad dash for the state record.

These sleeper lakes have been my best producers, even from the shore.


----------



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow this is great news. I've always been confident that this lake is a great flathead fishery. I fished this lake several times in the summer of 2005 and did manage to land a couple small flatheads. I fished all throughout the lake but was unsure as to where the best spots were to fish? I've always felt that this lake was underutilized for flatheads and am glad to hear that there are so big fish out there. What are the best spots of the lake to fish? Great info and please keep us posted. How did you fair in your flathead hunt?


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

King - did you make it out the other night and how did you fare? I'm heading out there tomorrow evening and hitting the banks...might follow a tip or two of yours.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Please post some pics, I would love to see fish of that caliber.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone who knows Da King knows he doesn't really fish  

I caught a few smaller ones out of Eastfork quite a few years ago, and know of several good ones that have come out of there (fish in the mid 50's). The popular areas to chase flatheads are fairly well known to those who live local (at least I assume so, since I was able to find out about them ). Maybe I'll give up carping for a day or two and go back to chasing flatheads.


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

im sure you plenty of pictures were taken of fish that big. lets see em budday!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

catking said:


> ....case in point- Just recently two were taken in DA KING'S favorite area...a 70 pounder and a 74 pounder...both weighed and certified.... .....



I'm gathering from yer post you ain't the one who caught - hence, no pictures??


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Shhhhhhh.... EF doesn't have flatheads.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i would have to agree with CWcarper comment on da king.. he doesn't really fish.. he just happens to be there and catches fish on someone else's poles.. heh heh.. 
and fishman is right.. heh heh..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

AK!!!!!! What would you know, you live in Thailand!!!?!?!!?!?!?


----------

